# Coconut Basket Liner



## BMulcahy (Jun 20, 2013)

I do not know if people know this or not but Jo Ann Fabrics is having a 70% off Summer Inspirations Decor and in that there are coco replacement liners. The tag said it was 100% Coconut fiber and the 12" round is only $1.49. I bought some, it's too big for my ratties cage so I will be cutting it down and sewing it into something smaller to fit in their cage. Just a thought if you want something cheap for ratties to play with.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you! I have a hanging flower basket in my cage they adore! I put fleece in it and they burrow down in there lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks! I'll sure be getting on that deal right away!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They have these at the dollar store for $.99 year round, mostly.


----------



## BMulcahy (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that depends on the dollar store cause I go to mine frequently and they do not carry coconut liners. Was it Dollar Tree, Dollar General, or Family Dollar?
Beth


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

All of them usually have them.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Dollar tree had them but it was only the beginning of spring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

